# Internet in cebu



## Johns801 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, have just arrived to Cebu city from Australia. Staying in Ayala till early December then moving into unit at Mactan Island. We are looking at starting a small business and will require use of reliable internet connections and speeds. Can anyone please advise with what using for themselves, business etc..whether landline or wireless, speeds, pricing, companies to use? Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Johns801 said:


> Hi, have just arrived to Cebu city from Australia. Staying in Ayala till early December then moving into unit at Mactan Island. We are looking at starting a small business and will require use of reliable internet connections and speeds. Can anyone please advise with what using for themselves, business etc..whether landline or wireless, speeds, pricing, companies to use? Thanks.


Unfortunately, the Philippines in general has slow and unreliable internet at best. No matter what provider you choose there will be issues and at times no service at all. This can happen for minutes, hours, and in some cases it can be out for days.
The local providers will promise you the moon but service and customer service is deplorable.

People here on the site living in that area may have some ideas.
Overall, if internet is required all the time, it may be best to pay two companies for service. That way, hopefully, one will always be working.
Only other alternative is to find and get satellite internet from a company that is NOT based in or has any business connection with the Philippines.



Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd check in and around the area you plan on living in, check the mom and pop internet cafe's, the mall internet spots, find out what they're using. 

My previous experience with the WiFi units were horrible and my neighbors have warned me against using those thumb drive plug in's. The best internet connection available in our municipality, lower Luzon is PLDT DSL and it's been good to us, I've heard better reviews with their optical cable connections if available in your area.

Don't forget about power outages, you might need to buy a quality generator, the cheap ones can damage your computer, along with surge and battery backup units. Storms can devastate and the time to repair your connection can take from 2 weeks to 3 months plus, same with power.


----------

